# First real trip



## Wully (Apr 13, 2018)

Just spent two glorious weeks in France this was my first real trip I’ve been about four times now but mostly consisted off taking the kids to Disney Paris (nightmare) and a few days round about Calais area  this time spent 4 days at Disney then headed through Paris at rush hour driving a nine meter van was more exiting than all the rollercoasters in Disney. Headed for mont saint Michelle stayed on an aire for two nights that I can honestly say was better equipped than most of the caravan sites I’ve stayed at in uk for €12.50 a night with a stunning village with some nice restaurants a great bakers then on to Honfleur had a couple of days here eating some great seafood that mostly originated in Scotland but tasted better with a French accent serving it moved on to Le Tréport and there was some kind of Easter fare going on had a great time eating and drinking with a large French famialy who couldent have been more welcoming and friendly from there we went on to spent a couple of nights at la touquet same again lovely town nice beach I’m already planning my next trip I know I’ve only scratched the surface but it’s given me the itch to go further and be a bit more adventurous it’s the 500 mile from Glasgow to Dover that puts you off. O and the sun came out to play at the right times and we stayed at aires the whole time.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice one Wully, wondered where you'd been.


----------



## runnach (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds a proper adventure why I camp never know who you will meet and fun

Channa


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 13, 2018)

Pity you can’t put your moho on the train to connect with Eurotunnel.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Apr 13, 2018)

*France*

We have been to France many times over the years...various relatives have lived there. It's a beautiful place....the villages...countryside....wines ..err...but then..  Everyone disappears and goes to sleep just when you need something during the day !! Their motor mechanics won't change your air filter for less than €100.....they want more than €200 for four people to eat out....don't even think of having a beer for less than €3 a half !!!! ....other than that France is marvelous...after brexit ??  Seriously, France is good, just know how to enjoy......Maja


----------



## 5andy (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds a great trip Wully, I feel certain that French family will never forget you. Christine and I celebrated  a wedding anniversary in Le Tréport one year we happened to be there. Interesting town, great restaurants and lovely wee aire.


----------



## Lee (Apr 13, 2018)

It sounds like you've had a great time over in France .


----------



## Wully (Apr 13, 2018)

We did lee seen it from a different perspective not just Paris in a hotel but enjoyed the freedom of the van just getting up looking at a map and going as for the French family think we’ve made friends for life the kids seem to have hit it off and I got a lesson on wine and how to eat snails.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 14, 2018)

Trip sounded great, might pinch some of those stops for our upcoming France trip in May.


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 14, 2018)

Sounds lovely.....something id deffinatly like to do eventually


----------



## winks (Apr 14, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Trip sounded great, might pinch some of those stops for our upcoming France trip in May.



We will be nabbing a bit of that also. On the shuttle on Thursday   Glad you enjoyed the trip Wully. And you don't need to be in France for expensive beer, a pint and a small wind in Newbury yesterday £8.10. 

Cheers

H


----------

